# Anti-NATO Demo in Strassburg



## Fighter3 (6. April 2009)

Hi,

ich denke von der Demo haben wohl alle etwas mitbekommen, wahrscheinlich auch von dem brennenden Hotel. Deswegen will ich nun euch fragen was ihr von der Demo haltet:
Waren die Proteste gerechtfertigt, wer hat Schuld an der Eskalation u.s.w

Nun zu den Sachen die ich gerne zu diesem Thema loswerden würde:
Ich finde die Proteste selbstverständlich gerechtfertigt, jeder sollte sein Recht nutzen, gegen Missstände zu protestieren. Ich beziehe mich jetzt auf einige Augenzeugen-Berichte, die Links könnt ihr euch unten ansehen. Unabhängig voneinander berichten die Demonstranten davon dass sie schon bei der Einreise aufgehalten wurden, Verzögerungen von mehreren Stunden waren keine Seltenheit, ob das sein musste? Es ist doch logisch, dass dadurch die Stimmung aufkocht. Als dann die rund 30.000 Demonstranten eingetroffen waren, (von denen aber zu Anfang der Demo, laut dem Organisator, noch 5.000 auf der Autobahn festsaßen) ging der Protestmasch völlig friedlich Richtung Innenstadt. Dann kam es zu der Stelle wo das brennende Hotel stand. Hier gehen die Berichte minimal auseinander. Laut dem Organisator (ich habe ein Interview mit ihm verfolgt) wurden die "gewaltbereiten Autonomen von den 18.000 schwerbewaffneten Polizisten einfach durchgelassen", dafür wurden dann aber etwa 15.000 friedliche Demonstranten vor dem hotel eingekesselt. Als das Hotel anfing zu brennen, (komischerweise von oben aus) hatte die Polizei einen Grund für ihre "De-eskalationsstrategie". Die Masse aus friedlichen Demonstranten wurde mit Tränengasgranaten beworfen ohne dass dafür ein Grund vorlag. In diesem Punkt sind sich Zeugen einig, die Polizisten eröffnete ohne Vorwarnung und völlig ziellos das Feuer auf die demonstranten. Die sog. Autonomen, die davor von der Polizei durchgewunken wurden, wurden ebenfalls eingekesselt und mit Gewalt in die Masse zurückgetrieben. Dann erwiederten die Demonstranten das Feuer und so ging es immer weiter, das Ende kennt man ja: Viele Verletzte, aber die Demonstranten waren Schuld.
Das Gelände war von der Polizei so abgesperrt, dass man den Kreis der unter Beschuss der Polizei stand nicht mehr verlassen könnte. Es ist eig. ein Wunder das niemand gestorben ist. 

Nach diesem langen Bericht frage ich nochmal:
1. Sind die Proteste gerechtfertig gewesen?
2. Hat die Polizei richtig gehandelt?
3. War die Demo erfolgreich?
4. Gibt es hier irgenwen der auch im Strassburg war?

Die Diskussion ist eröffnet 

Links:
Augenzeuge 1 + Fotos
Augenzeuge 2
Augenzeuge 3 + 4
Augenzeuge 5 + Fotos
Bericht einer Zeitung


----------



## JePe (6. April 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Proteste selbstverständlich gerechtfertigt, jeder sollte sein Recht nutzen, gegen Missstände zu protestieren.



Natuerlich steht es jedem frei, gegen Missstaende (welche eigentlich?) zu demonstrieren. Allerdings haben "die Anderen" auch Rechte - zum Beispiel Versammlungsfreiheit. Und um die waere es ohne die angeprangerte Polizeipraesenz wohl nicht all zu gut bestellt gewesen.

Ob ich "Krieg dem Kapital" und "Toetet Sarkozy" noch unter "Protest" subsummieren wuerde, lasse ich mal offen, tendiere aber zu einem Nein.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich jetzt auf einige Augenzeugen-Berichte, die Links könnt ihr euch unten ansehen.



Da steht viel - aber leider wird eher wenig davon auch belegt, etwa durch Bilder von den "Panzern" und "Robocops".



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Unabhängig voneinander berichten die Demonstranten davon dass sie schon bei der Einreise aufgehalten wurden, Verzögerungen von mehreren Stunden waren keine Seltenheit, ob das sein musste?



Nach dem Ergebnis zu urteilen: ja, leider.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Es ist doch logisch, dass dadurch die Stimmung aufkocht.



Gutes Argument. Wenn der naechste Atommuelltransport ansteht, werde ich die Kernkraftgegner -deren erklaerte Strategie es ist, die Transporte so sehr wie moeglich zu erschweren- daran erinnern.

Das Gewaltmonopol liegt beim Staat - und das ist auch gut so. Wenn eine Passkontrolle schon genuegt, um mein Gemuet ueberborden zu lassen, wuerde ich zuerst meine Protestkultur auf den Pruefstand bringen.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Als dann die rund 30.000 Demonstranten eingetroffen waren, (von denen aber zu Anfang der Demo, laut dem Organisator, noch 5.000 auf der Autobahn festsaßen) ging der Protestmasch völlig friedlich Richtung Innenstadt. Dann kam es zu der Stelle wo das brennende Hotel stand.



Das es da schon brannte bedeutet wohl, dass die Proteste doch nicht so friedlich waren.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Als das Hotel anfing zu brennen, (komischerweise von oben aus) hatte die Polizei einen Grund für ihre "De-eskalationsstrategie".



Ach so ist das. Man hat das Hotel selbst angezuendet, um die Demonstranten verkloppen zu koennen?

Was ist mit den brennenden Barrikaden? Der Apotheke? Der Tankstelle? Auch "inside jobs"?



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Die Masse aus friedlichen Demonstranten wurde mit Tränengasgranaten beworfen ohne dass dafür ein Grund vorlag.



So friedlich war sie nach den verfuegbaren Bildern zu urteilen nicht.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Die sog. Autonomen, die davor von der Polizei durchgewunken wurden,(...)



Gibt es fuer diese Behauptung nachpruefbare Belege?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Nach diesem langen Bericht frage ich nochmal:
> 1. Sind die Proteste gerechtfertig gewesen?



Imho schon, prinzipiell ist sind Proteste, zu denen offensichtlich mehrere 10000 Leute bereit sind, in einem demokratischen Rechtsstaat auch vollkommen unabhängig von "imho" gerechtfertigt.



> 2. Hat die Polizei richtig gehandelt?



Bislang gehen die Schilderungen davon, wie sie gehandelt hat, weit auseinander - hört sich aber ingesamt nicht danach an.
Die Aufgabe der Polizei in so einer Situation sollte der Schutz bestimmter Bereiche sowie der Infrastruktur sein. Letzteres ist er eindeutig nicht gelungen, ersteres nur eingeschränkt. Die Schilderung der angewandten Methoden in den meisten Medien erweckt auch den Eindruck, dass dies zumindest teilweise an der Polizeitaktitik lag:
Wenn ich Demonstranten einkessele, kann ich -vollkommen unabhängig davon, wie ihre Absichten sind- unter keinen Umständen erreichen, dass sie in die gewünschte Richtung abziehen.
Und wenn ich massive Tränengaseinsätze gegen eingekesselte Menschenmasse durchführe, sorgt das garantiert nicht für Deeskalation. Es sorgt -s.o.- auch nicht dafür, dass sich die Leute verteilen.

Allgemein bleibt auch wieder festzuhalten, dass die Polizei -wie auf so vielen Großdemos- gegen Gruppen von z.T. tausenden Menschen vorgegangen ist, wegen Ereignissen, die selbst in der polizeilichen Schilderung nach den Taten einzelner klingen. Sippenhaft ist im Rechtsstaat afaik abgeschafft und polizeiliche (in dem Fall imho fast schon paramilitärische) Methoden gegen Unschuldige, gegen die auch kein Verdacht besteht und die im konkreten Fall nicht mal die Möglichkeit hatten, sich selbst vor diesen zu schützen, sind sowieso verboten.
Aber bekanntermaßen ist Gewaltenteilung auf Großdemos ein Fremdwort und die Judges können machen, was sie wollen...



> 3. War die Demo erfolgreich?



Nö. Auch hier: Wie so oft.
Mit Ausnahme vielleicht von Castor- und Anti-NPD-Demonstrationen (bei denen es eben nicht nur um die Wirkung in der Öffentlichkeit, sondern auch um die physische Verhinderung von Aufmärschen bzw. die Verteuerung von Transporten geht), haben Großdemos nun einmal alle das gleiche Problem:
- Die, gegen die demonstriert wird, wissen sowieso, das man dagegen ist und haben oft auch eine Vorstellung davon, wieviele dagegen sind. Das man sie n bissl stört, ist unangenehm, hält sie aber nicht von ihrem Treiben ab, sondern geht nur zusätzlich zu Lasten des Steuerzahlers.
- Die, die man durch Massenproteste darauf aufmerksam machen will, dass ein wirklich wichtiges Thema ihre Aufmerksamkeit verdient, die bekommen vor allem die Bilder in den Abendnachrichten mit - Gewalt, Ausschreitungen. Da derartige Personen dann i.d.R. auch noch 0 Ahnung von den Bedingungen auf einer Großdemo haben, ist das Resultat meist eine Projektion der Taten von wenigen 100 Autonomen auf die Gesamtheit der Demonstranten. Entsprechend negativ ist die Einstellung zu der gesamten Sache und politische Inhalte kommen durch den Filter der meisten Medien sowieso nicht durch. (die anderen werden primär von Leuten konsumiert, die man eh nicht drauf aufmerksam machen muss)

Fazit: Mit etwas Glück hat es nicht geschadet.

(ggf. mag diese Einschätzung auf andere Regionen nicht zutreffen, da es natürlich stark von der Berichterstattung, der politischen Bildung des Betrachters und seiner Einstellung zu Gewalt, dem jeweiligen Politikum und seiner Bereichtschaft zu denken abhängt. Aber zumindest in den Kreisen Deutschlands, die mir bekannt sind, wirken sich solche Demos eher negativ auf "die Sache" aus)


----------



## Bleipriester (6. April 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> 1. Sind die Proteste gerechtfertig gewesen?


Es sind meistens Protestanten, deren Leben durch die Nato-Politk nicht neeinflußt werden. Es sind Leute, dur nur so leben können, weil man es in Europa so frei machen kann. Bei vielen der "Autonomen" ist anzunehmen, daß sie sämtliche Ereignisse diser Art nur als Anlass für ihren Krawal benützen. Es geht ihnen kaum um Politik. Sie sind weder rechts noch links noch sonst irgentewas, im Sozialismus hätte man sie jedenfalls nicht geduldet...



Fighter3 schrieb:


> 2. Hat die Polizei richtig gehandelt?


Der Polizei war natürlich von vorne herein klar, daß es zu Ausschreitungen kommen kann. Es sind keine Roboter im Einsatz, sondern Menschen, die verletzt werden können, Menschen mit Familien. Besser also etas Tränengas, als das Molotow-Cocktails und Steine den Anlass für wirkliche Gewalt geben.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> 3. War die Demo erfolgreich?


Alle Nato-Kritiker mit etwas Verstand müßten sich von randalierenden "Autonomen" distanzieren. Solche Umtriebe schmälern die Glaubwürdigkeit nur. Die Nato hat nicht beschlossen sich aufzulösen, Daher: kein Erfolg 



Fighter3 schrieb:


> 4. Gibt es hier irgenwen der auch im Strassburg war?


Gott bewahre.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist eröffnet


 
Die Nato ist tatsächlich längst nicht mehr notwendig, da die Sowjetunion nicht mehr extistiert. Es gibt keinen Feind mehr, des es militärisch mit der Nato aufnehmen könnte. Die Nato ist nunmehr ein Diskusionsforum, wie man Frieden und Freiheit überall hin bringen kann.

Länder wie Afghanistan können nur Terror ausrichten, einen Krieg zu führen, sind sie nicht in der Lage.
Der Iran ist nicht zu den Terroristen zu zählen, daß zeigt auch Obamas Äußerung, daß auch dier Iran ein recht auf die zivile Nutzung der Atomenergie habe, was ja auch stimmt.

Das Problem ist folgendes:
Nordkorea schießt einen Sateliten ins All. Die Welt behauptet nun einfach, ganz ohne jeden Anhaltspunkt, daß es sich in Wirklichkeit um eine militärische Langsteckenrakete handle und weint sich bei der UN aus.
Man sollte mal die Langstreckenraketen dieser sich beklagenden Länder zusammenzählen und nun daraus schließen, ob nun eine Gefahr bestehe, wenn sich tatsächlich um eine nordkoreanische Langstreckenrakete handelt...

Diese "Freiheitsprobleme" sind de facto hausgemacht und wären nicht nötig...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. April 2009)

War eigentlich vorauszusehen das dort welche dabei sind die nichts anderes zu tun haben als Randale an den Tag legen zu müssen.
Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn sich friedliche Demonstranten gegen ein unbegründetes Vorgehen der Polizei wehren. Dann sollen die sich von mir aus mit der Polizei brügeln wenn sie denken dagegen anzukommen. Aber, das dann auch noch Gebäude sinnloserweise in Brand gesteckt werden geht definitiv zu weit. Diese Typen die soetwas machen denken anscheinen bei ihrer Tat nicht einen einzigen Meter mit das sie damit eventuell Menschen in Lebensgefahr bringen. Solche Aktionen rücken immer friedliche Demonstration in ein völlig negatives Licht. Dann ist es auch kein Wunder das die Polizei immer mehr zu strengeren Maßnahmen greift.


----------



## Fighter3 (6. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Da steht viel - aber leider wird eher wenig davon auch belegt, etwa durch Bilder von den "Panzern" und "Robocops".



wenn du die Berichte dir genau angesehen hättest wären dir auch die Fotos aufgefallen...ich habe sie nochmal im anhang hochgeladen.




JePe schrieb:


> Nach dem Ergebnis zu urteilen: ja, leider.



Ich finde Gewalt die von der Polizei ausgeht ist nie gerechtfertigt. Sollte von den Demonstranten tatsächlich starke Gewalt ausgehen, die wirklich gefährendend ist, finde ich den Einsatz von geringer Gegengewalt gerechtfertigt. Man sollte den friedlichen Demonstranten aber wenigstens die Möglichkeit geben sich aus dem Feld der "gewaltbereiten" zu entfernen. 
(s. auch die aussagen von ruyven_macaran der ich zustimme)




JePe schrieb:


> Gutes Argument. Wenn der naechste Atommuelltransport ansteht, werde ich die Kernkraftgegner -deren erklaerte Strategie es ist, die Transporte so sehr wie moeglich zu erschweren- daran erinnern.



Ja, es ist dasselbe Prinzip, sie wollen eine provozieren um damit die Öffentlichkeit über den Missstand zu informieren. Es funktioniert genauso, da gebe ich dir Recht. 



JePe schrieb:


> Das Gewaltmonopol liegt beim Staat - und das ist auch gut so. Wenn eine Passkontrolle schon genuegt, um mein Gemuet ueberborden zu lassen, wuerde ich zuerst meine Protestkultur auf den Pruefstand bringen.



es geht hier nicht um eine Passkontrolle, sondern darum dass eine Kontrolle von ~20 Personen ca. 3-4 Stunden in Anspruch nimmt.



JePe schrieb:


> Ach so ist das. Man hat das Hotel selbst angezuendet, um die Demonstranten verkloppen zu koennen?
> Was ist mit den brennenden Barrikaden? Der Apotheke? Der Tankstelle? Auch "inside jobs"?



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass der Staat das Hotel angezüdet hat. Ich behaupte aber, dass es keinem Demonstranten unbemerkt gelingt einen Riegel von ~4000 Polizisten zu durchbrechen und dann auch noch in einer der oberen Etagen eines Hotels ein Feuer zu legen. Komisch ist außerdem, dass die Feuerwehr erst wartete bis das Gebäude fast heruntergebrannt war bis sie die Löscharbeiten begann.




JePe schrieb:


> So friedlich war sie nach den verfuegbaren Bildern zu urteilen nicht.



Ich habe ja geschrieben, sie haben sich gewehrt (Steine geschmissen etc.). Die erste Gewalt ging aber von den Polizisten aus und dass finde ich sehr schlimm!



JePe schrieb:


> Gibt es fuer diese Behauptung nachpruefbare Belege?



ich zitiere mich einfach mal selber:

"Ich behaupte aber, dass es keinem Demonstranten unbemerkt gelingt einen Riegel von ~4000 Polizisten zu durchbrechen"



@ruyven_macaran
ich kann dir eig. nur zustimmen. Hast du nicht früher immer behauptet, der Staat würde in diesen Punkten alles richtig machen und es wären alles Verschwörungstheorien oder ist/war das nur bei 9/11 der Fall?

@all
ich finde, dass die Demo nicht wirklich etwas gebracht hat, es wissen nun alle das es Proteste gegen die Nato gibt, aber das interessiert die Regierenden nen feuchten dreck. 
Ich finde man muss auf einer ähnlichen Demo gewesen sein, um das genauer zu beurteilen.


EDIT//

hier noch ein Link (wieder mit Fotos):

http://linksunten.indymedia.org/en/node/4405


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. April 2009)

@Fighter3

Mal was zu den Brandstiftern:


> AP-Fotografen beobachteten, wie Randalierer das Ibis-Hotel unweit der Brücke zu Deutschland stürmten und Feuer entzündeten.


Quelle: Strassenkämpfe und brennende Gebäude in Strassburg - News Ausland: Europa - bazonline.ch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> ich kann dir eig. nur zustimmen. Hast du nicht früher immer behauptet, der Staat würde in diesen Punkten alles richtig machen und es wären alles Verschwörungstheorien oder ist/war das nur bei 9/11 der Fall?



Ich behaupte sehr, sehr, sehr selten, dass irgendjemand in allen Punkten (immer) alles richtig macht und vom Staat hab ich da garantiert nie gesagt 
Ich bin lediglich der Meinung, dass 99,9+% der Verschwörungstheoretiker daneben liegen. "Polizei übt Gewalt gegen Unschuldige aus" ist aber nun wirklich keine Verschwörungstheorie, sondern schlichtweg Fakt.


----------



## Fighter3 (6. April 2009)

@Spam_Bot

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass das Feuer nicht von den Demonstranten gelegt wurde. Aber warum haben die Fotografen keine Fotos gemacht ???

@ruyven_macaran
tja, hat sich also doch nichts geändert 
Aber mit der Gewalt hast du wohl recht, leider.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. April 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> @Spam_Bot
> 
> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass das Feuer nicht von den Demonstranten gelegt wurde.


Was du gesagt oder nicht gesagt hast ist mir persönlich eigentlich egal 
Ich habe mit dem Link nur etwas Klarheit in die Sache bringen wollen.


Fighter3 schrieb:


> Aber warum haben die Fotografen keine Fotos gemacht ???


Vieleicht gibt es Fotos? Vieleicht befinden sich diese Fotos bei der Polizei und dienen als Beweismaterial. Vieleicht dürfen sie daher nicht veröffentlicht werden.
Ich weis, da sind viele "Vieleicht" drinn. Verschwörungstheoretiker würden jetzt natürlich das Gegenteil behaupten.
Ist mir aber auch egal, da es nicht meine Sache ist dies zu beweisen....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2009)

Das mit den Fotos kann man, denke ich, relativ leicht erklären:
Entweder die Feuer wurden gezielt gelegt - das heißt einzelne Personen, womöglich im Gebäudeinneren oder in irgend ne Ecke gekauert. Nicht so schnell auf nem Foto drauf.
Oder es wurden Molotovcocktails geworfen - Zeit zwischen erstem Anzeichen für die Tat und Ende der Möglichkeit, ein Foto zu machen, dass es sie darstellt: <2 Sekunden.

Wenn nicht gerade 20 Fernsehkamers jeden Moment und Blickwinkel der Demo gefilmt haben, wäre es sogar anzunehmen, dass diese kurzen Momente nicht festgehalten wurden.


----------



## JePe (7. April 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> wenn du die Berichte dir genau angesehen hättest wären dir auch die Fotos aufgefallen...ich habe sie nochmal im anhang hochgeladen.



Ich habe die Bilder durchaus registriert - nur sehe ich da eben weder "Panzer" noch "Robocops". Oder einfacher ausgedrueckt - die Autoren haben hemmungslos uebertrieben und mit martialischer Sprache ein Bild zu zeichnen versucht, das nicht der Realitaet entspricht.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ich finde Gewalt die von der Polizei ausgeht ist nie gerechtfertigt.



Wie gesagt - das Gewaltmonopol liegt beim Staat.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Sollte von den Demonstranten tatsächlich starke Gewalt ausgehen, die wirklich gefährendend ist, finde ich den Einsatz von geringer Gegengewalt gerechtfertigt.



Mehrere Gebaeude (nicht nur ein Hotel) in Brand zu stecken und / oder diese erheblich zu beschaedigen und / oder diese zu pluendern empfinde ich als "starke Gewalt". Du nicht?

Was waere hier "geringe Gegengewalt" gewesen?



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Man sollte den friedlichen Demonstranten aber wenigstens die Möglichkeit geben sich aus dem Feld der "gewaltbereiten" zu entfernen.



Die "lieben" Demonstranten haben sich, wie in Deinen eigenen Links nachzulesen ist, trickreich in Gebiete begeben, in denen sie nicht haetten sein duerfen. Ich finde schon, dass man von einem Demonstranten so viel Intelligenz erwarten darf, dass er dann nicht mit einem rauschenden Empfang rechnet, sondern mit Aerger. Und ich finde nicht, dass die Polizisten, denen Steine und "Molotov-Cocktails" um die Schutzhelme fliegen, sich in so einer Situation noch mit Charakterstudien aufhalten muessen oder ueberhaupt koennen.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass der Staat das Hotel angezüdet hat. Ich behaupte aber, dass es keinem Demonstranten unbemerkt gelingt einen Riegel von ~4000 Polizisten zu durchbrechen und dann auch noch in einer der oberen Etagen eines Hotels ein Feuer zu legen. Komisch ist außerdem, dass die Feuerwehr erst wartete bis das Gebäude fast heruntergebrannt war bis sie die Löscharbeiten begann.



Der Staat hat also das Hotel nicht selbst angezuendet, aber autonome Idioten dazu ermuntert ... ? Same question - warum?



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist dasselbe Prinzip, sie wollen eine provozieren um damit die Öffentlichkeit über den Missstand zu informieren.



Noe. Sie wollen -nach eigenem Bekunden- die Transporte so sehr verteuern, dass der Staat sie einstellt. Ein merkwuerdiges Demokratieverstaendnis. Ausserdem beantwortet es meine (unterschwellig gestellte) Frage nicht - duerfen die Polizisten, die die Castoren begleiten, sich durch die Demonstranten nun auch provoziert fuehlen und aggressiv agieren?



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja geschrieben, sie haben sich gewehrt (Steine geschmissen etc.). Die erste Gewalt ging aber von den Polizisten aus und dass finde ich sehr schlimm!



Das hast Du geschrieben, ja. Belegt hast Du es aber nicht.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> ich finde, dass die Demo nicht wirklich etwas gebracht hat, es wissen nun alle das es Proteste gegen die Nato gibt, aber das interessiert die Regierenden nen feuchten dreck.



Womit wir wieder bei der Frage waeren, wogegen eigentlich protestiert wurde. Gegen die NATO? Wenn ja (und ich habe da so meine Zweifel), warum? Und warum gab es da vor allem "Dagegen"-Plakate zu sehen, aber keins auf dem stand, wofuer man eigentlich ist? Auf dem stand, wie man in den 90ern auf die Balkankrise haette reagieren sollen? Wie man den Golf von Aden sichern oder Afghanistan stabilisieren kann? Welchen Nutzen bringt die von Friedensaktivisten vorgetragene Forderung, Sarkozy zu toeten?

Ich gebe "Bleipriester" wirklich nicht gerne Recht - aber bei diesen "Protesten" tun sich stets vor allem die hervor, die ihre heutigen Rechte auch der Existenz der NATO verdanken und aus ihrem Bestehen keinerlei Nachteile haben. Die dieselben Losungen zuvor beim G20-Gipfel gerufen haben und es beim naechsten G8-Gipfel wieder werden. Eine bunte Mischung aus einigen Wenigen, die aus Gewohnheit protestieren und einer wachsenden Zahl von Chaoten, die nach dem "Dabeisein ist alles"-Prinzip von einer Krawallolympiade zur naechsten ziehen und gegen den Staat wettern, der ihnen das ueberhaupt erst ermoeglicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei der Frage waeren, wogegen eigentlich protestiert wurde. Gegen die NATO? Wenn ja (und ich habe da so meine Zweifel), warum? Und warum gab es da vor allem "Dagegen"-Plakate zu sehen, aber keins auf dem stand, wofuer man eigentlich ist? Auf dem stand, wie man in den 90ern auf die Balkankrise haette reagieren sollen? Wie man den Golf von Aden sichern oder Afghanistan stabilisieren kann? Welchen Nutzen bringt die von Friedensaktivisten vorgetragene Forderung, Sarkozy zu toeten?




Ich hab zwar auch keine Bilder, auf denen Schilder mit konkreten Forderungen hochgehalten werden und weiß daher nicht, was diese Demonstranten fordern - aber die meisten NATO-Gegner stören sich daran, dass ein so großes (und ungezügeltes) militärisches Potential in der Hand einiger weniger Regierungen ist. Der Gegenentwurf sieht -neben allgemeiner Abrüstung (nicht unbedingt bis auf ein Niveau, das Einsätze wie in Afghanistan unmöglich macht - aber ein erheblicher Teil der Militärausgaben fließt in dafür ungeeignete Strukturen. Und z.B. Aktionen wie im Irak sind nach Meinungen vieler Gegner auch nichts, wofür die NATO das nötige Potential in vielfacher Ausführung bereitstehen hat)- meist eine Übertragung dieser Kompetenzen an globale Organisationen, bevorzugt UNO vor. (Reform der derzeitigen Sicherheitsrats geht natürlich Hand in Hand)


----------



## Gast3737 (7. April 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> 1. Sind die Proteste gerechtfertig gewesen?


in gewisser weise ist Protest ja auch Kritik als guter Politiker sollte man Kritik auch einstecken können. Aber der Zweck der "Demonstranten" war nicht Kritik sondern Randale und Steine werfen. wenn ich mir die Leute dazu angeguckt habe wusste ich schon alles..



Fighter3 schrieb:


> 2. Hat die Polizei richtig gehandelt?


Die Polizei hat richtig gehandelt, aber wie soll man gegen Leute vorgehen die eh Klopperei und Stress wollen, kann man da richtig handeln? Spätestens mit mehr Alkohol wäre die Situation eh eskaliert..



Fighter3 schrieb:


> 3. War die Demo erfolgreich?


aus Sicht eines Okö-Autonom-Steine-Werfers ja..die haben mal wieder richtig gekloppt



Fighter3 schrieb:


> 4. Gibt es hier irgenwen der auch im Strassburg war?


nö ich nicht..

übrigens Berluskoni hat vorgeschlagen den nächsten Natogipfel in den USA zu machen..na dann viel Spaß, die "Demonstranen" haben dann aber nicht mehr so viel zum Werfen und zu lachen..


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. April 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> übrigens Berluskoni hat vorgeschlagen den nächsten Natogipfel in den USA zu machen..


Wäre vieleicht mal sinnvoller solche Treffen dort abzuhalten wo Demonstranten nicht hinkommen. 
Zum Beispiel auf einer abgelegenen Insel oder Flugzeugträger. Oder von mir aus auch auf der ISS
Damit wären solche Polizeieinsätze hinfällig und es gebe keine sinnlosen Krawalle mehr.


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. April 2009)

die krawalle gäbe es trotzdem. es gibt zu solchen versammlungen immer demonstrationen, meist mit ausschreitungen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. April 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> die krawalle gäbe es trotzdem.


Wo sollten die Demos stattfinden wenn sich der Ort des Treffens weit weg vom Festland befindet. In Schlauchbooten auf dem Meer? Da können die von mir aus Krawalle machen. Vieleicht interessierts den Fischen


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. April 2009)

in städten, in denen das von irgendwem organisiert wird. es muss nicht zwangsweise in der nähe sein.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. April 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> in städten, in denen das von irgendwem organisiert wird. es muss nicht zwangsweise in der nähe sein.


Und die Stadtväter sagen, nix gibts. Weil das Treffen nicht in ihren Städten abgehalten wird. Und ohne Genehmigung schauts schlecht aus.
Außerdem wollen die Demonstranten doch eh immer so nah an das Geschehen. Alles andere ist denen doch uninteressant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2009)

Gerade ohne konkretes Sicherheitsrisiko wirds in nem Rechtsstaat noch schwerer, ne Demo zu verbieten 

Aber wenn eine Demo am Ort des geschehens nicht möglich ist, würden sich die Proteste zumindest deutlich weiter verteilen. Leichte Konzentrationen in Haupststädten wären noch zu erwarten, aber es wird niemand mehr von Griechenland nach Belgien reisen, um gegen ein Treffen vor Sri Lanka zu protestieren.
Mehrere kleine Demos würden aber ggf. viel mehr Leuten auffallen (wirklich globale Aktion dann halt), wären besser kontrollierbar und erreichen ggf. nicht die kritische Zahl an Militanten.
Aus Sicht der Nato also ganz klar der falsche Ansatz, am Ende werden dann tausende friedliche Demonstranten in dutzenden Staaten gezeigt


----------



## JePe (8. April 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade ohne konkretes Sicherheitsrisiko wirds in nem Rechtsstaat noch schwerer, ne Demo zu verbieten



Tagungen dieser Art in Atombunkern, auf Flugzeugtraegern oder der erdabgewandten Seite des Mondes abzuhalten hiesse, vor dem randalierenden Mob einzuknicken und demokratische Grundprinzipien ueber Bord zu werfen. Nicht nur, aber auch deshalb, weil die Tagungsteilnehmer ein Grundrecht auf Versammlungsfreiheit haben - so wie die Kritiker auch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mehrere kleine Demos würden aber ggf. viel mehr Leuten auffallen (wirklich globale Aktion dann halt), wären besser kontrollierbar und erreichen ggf. nicht die kritische Zahl an Militanten.
> Aus Sicht der Nato also ganz klar der falsche Ansatz, am Ende werden dann tausende friedliche Demonstranten in dutzenden Staaten gezeigt



Die Organisatoren haetten auch anlaesslich der Tagung in Strassbourg schon die Moeglichkeit gehabt, eine Vielzahl von Aktionen, etwa in den Hauptstaedten der NATO-Mitgliedslaender, abzuhalten. Stattdessen entschied man sich fuer eine Aktion am Ort des Geschehens, missachtete Sperrungen, nahm billigend in Kauf schwarz vermummtes Gesinde anzulocken und basht nun die boese Polizei, weil die in einem Sperrgebiet waehrend einer nicht genehmigten Demonstration nicht faehig war, schwarze von nicht ganz so schwarzen Schafen zu trennen. Den falschen Ansatz verfolgen hier also zuvorderst die NATO-Gegner. Oder eben nicht - je nachdem, welches Ziel sie letztlich verfolgen. Transparente mit der Aufschrift "Lasst uns die NATO reformieren und fuer die Aufgaben des neuen Jahrhunderts fit machen" habe ich naemlich auf keinem Bild gesehen - dafuer aber "Toetet Sarkozy", "Krieg dem Kapital" und "Sozialistische Revolution".


----------

